# 13 R Sprinkler System



## Builder Bob (Mar 28, 2013)

Simple Question for the fire guru's out there......

Does a 13 R Sprinkler riser in a room by itself require sprinkler protection of it's closet?

I looked at 6-4 and seem to thing that the answer is no, based on exception number 4


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2013)

*= =*

Builder Bob,

Exception # 4 to which section of 6-4 please ?....I am

referencing the `13 Edition of 13 R.

*= =*


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2013)

*= = =*



deleted by moi !

REASON:  the wording of "concealed spaces" in Section 6.6.6 !

*+ + +*


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes required


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2013)

*+*

cda,

For clarity to all, do you have a specifc section in 13 R with the language?

Thanks!

FWIW, ...possibly Section 6.6.1 &  6.6.4 ?

*+*


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2013)

*= =*

Looks like I will follow the Great and Powerful **cda** statement and concur,

...yes, the sprinkler closet DOES require sprinkling [ RE: Section 6.6.4 ].

IMO, the sprinkler closet requires heating to protect the Fire Riser from

freezing.

Thanks again **cda** !

*= =*


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion - 13 R system installed under the 2007 13 R

4.3 Basic Requirements.

4.3.1 The requirements for spacing, location, and position of

sprinklers shall be based on the following principles:

(1) Sprinklers shall be installed throughout the premises.

(2) Sprinklers shall be located so as not to exceed maximum

protection area per sprinkler.

(3) Sprinklers shall be positioned and located so as to provide

satisfactory performance with respect to activation time

and distribution.

(4) Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from areas

specifically allowed by this standard (see Section 6.9).

(5) When sprinklers are specifically tested and test results demonstrate

that deviations from clearance requirements to

structural members do not impair the ability of the sprinkler

to control or suppress a fire, their positioning and locating

in accordance with the test results shall be permitted.

(6) Clearance between sprinklers and ceilings exceeding the

maximums specified in this standard shall be permitted,

provided that tests or calculations demonstrate comparable

sensitivity and performance of the sprinklers to

those installed in conformance with these sections.

Exception # 4 pushes you to section 6.9

6.9 Location of Sprinklers.

6.9.1 Sprinklers shall be installed in all areas except where

omission is permitted by 6.9.2 through 6.9.7.

6.9.2* Sprinklers shall not be required in bathrooms where

the bathroom area does not exceed 55 ft2 (5.1 m2).

6.9.3 Except where specified in 6.9.4, sprinklers shall not be

required in clothes closets, linen closets, and pantries within

dwelling units that meet all of the following conditions:

(1) The area of the space does not exceed 24 ft2 (2.2 m2).

(2) The least dimension does not exceed 3 ft (0.91 m).

(3) The walls and ceilings are surfaced with noncombustible

or limited-combustible materials as defined by NFPA 220,

Standard on Types of Building Construction.

6.9.4 Sprinklers shall be installed in any closet used for heating

and air-conditioning equipment.

6.9.5 Sprinklers shall not be required in any porches, balconies,

corridors, and stairs that are open and attached.

6.9.6* Sprinklers shall not be required in attics, penthouse

equipment rooms, elevator machine rooms, concealed spaces

dedicated exclusively to and containing only dwelling unit

ventilation equipment, crawl spaces, floor/ceiling spaces,

noncombustible elevator shafts where the elevator cars comply

with ANSI A17.1, Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators, and

other concealed spaces that are not used or intended for living

purposes or storage and do not contain fuel-fired equipment.

6.9.7 Sprinklers shall not be required in closets on exterior

balconies, regardless of size, as long as there are no doors or

unprotected penetrations from the closet directly into the

dwelling unit.

and item 6.9.6 seems to indicate that it not required since the utility closet (riser room) since it is not intended for living space and not used for storage.

or you can use:

6.9.7 Sprinklers shall not be required in closets on exterior

balconies, regardless of size, as long as there are no doors or

unprotected penetrations from the closet directly into the

dwelling unit.

The only return on a pdf searchable document for 13 R for riser is protection from mechanical damage -

What Says thee.....


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2013)

Required

Come on it is only one head


----------



## steveray (Mar 28, 2013)

And when you go back and there is anything stored in that closet? Do you order the building vacated and a head installed?....I know I can't get them to keep stuff out from in front of the electrical equipment.....Nevermind in a closet...

6.9.6* Sprinklers shall not be required in attics, penthouse

equipment rooms, elevator machine rooms, concealed spaces

dedicated exclusively to and containing only dwelling unit

ventilation equipment, crawl spaces, floor/ceiling spaces,

noncombustible elevator shafts where the elevator cars comply

with ANSI A17.1, Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators, and

other concealed spaces that are not used or intended for living

purposes or storage and do not contain fuel-fired equipment.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 29, 2013)

It's not required if the closet area is < 55 square feet. The justification is found in Annex A and reviewing the where ignition occurred and the number of fatalities as a result of ignition. Remember this is a life safety system. The goal of a NFPA 13R design is to prevent flashover and ensure a safe evacuation. This is not a property protection (i.e., NFPA 13) system.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2013)

I just want one head

How about if there is a heater in the riser room

How about if the cvpc calls for protection of the exposed pipe


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 2, 2013)

The problem is that this system was installed and approved by the building department....... here is the dumb ole fire inspector coming along and asking questions since it is the first time I have visited this facility.....of 8 apartments and all sprinkler riser room are un-sprinklered. The riser can be protected by residual heat from adjacent apartments - (section 8 housing) and using insulation - small closet, no heating appliance, and no interior access.......

I seem to believe I would be hard pressed to require the addition of a sprinkler head for a 13 R system when it appears from the code 13R not to require it.........


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes

You can ask nicely


----------

